# tanto como me gustaría



## Berenguer

Buenas.
Querría saber si la siguiente traducción sería correcta. En español diría "Sin embago no voy tanto como me gustaría". ¿Sería correcto traducirlo al alemán como "Trotzdem gehe ich nicht genauso wie ich wünschte"? Lo que me despista sobretodo es cómo decir el "gustaría". ¿Sería Konjuktiv II?

Gracias de antemano.
Un saludo.


----------



## ErOtto

Berenguer said:


> Buenas.
> Querría saber si la siguiente traducción sería correcta. En español diría "Sin embago no voy tanto como me gustaría". ¿Sería correcto traducirlo al alemán como "Trotzdem gehe ich nicht genauso wie ich wünschte"? Lo que me despista sobretodo es cómo decir el "gustaría". ¿Sería Konjuktiv II?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> Un saludo.


 
Yo diría:

...nicht so oft/so sehr wie ich es mir wünschen würde.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## uguban

Berenguer said:


> Buenas.
> Querría saber si la siguiente traducción sería correcta. En español diría "Sin embago no voy tanto como me gustaría". ¿Sería correcto traducirlo al alemán como "Trotzdem gehe ich nicht genauso wie ich wünschte"? Lo que me despista sobretodo es cómo decir el "gustaría". ¿Sería Konjuktiv II?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> Un saludo.


 
Ich würde sagen:

Trotzdem gehe ich nicht so oft hin, wie ich wollte.

Du hast Recht, das 'gustaría' muss im Deutschen Konjunktiv II sein, aber wünschen benutzen wir nicht so oft, eher im Kontext 'sich etwas wünschen z.B. zu Weihnachten oder zum Geburtstag'.


----------



## Berenguer

Danke sehr für ihre schnellen Antworten!!!


----------



## ErOtto

uguban said:


> ...benutzen wir nicht so oft, eher im Kontext 'sich etwas wünschen z.B. zu Weihnachten oder zum Geburtstag'.


 
So wird "gustaría" aber oft im spanischem benutzt.  

como me gustaría = como quisiera = como desearía.

So habe ich es zumindest im spanischem verstanden.
War es so gemeint, Berenguer?

Gruss
ErOtto


----------



## Aurin

Depende del contexto traducir el "sin embargo". 
Otra posibilidad:
Jedoch gehe ich nicht so oft hin, wie ich es gerne würde.


----------

